# Jason Kidd retires



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> NY_KnicksPR
> June 3, 2013 - NY Knicks EVP & GM Glen Grunwald announced that NBA Great Jason Kidd has retired from playing professional basketball.


...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It's fitting that Kidd and Hill won co-rookies of the year and retired a few days apart.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ yup, very fitting. And even though each could still make a roster, they really will be able to do more off the court


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

WOW! 19 years in the NBA, plus Jason Kidd & Grant Hill has been one of the NBA best Player/coach (Top-Assistant-Coach) the past 4 seasons. 

There was no doubt in my mind that the Knicks were going to win the Atlantic Division Title when they signed HOF Jason Kidd in 2012 offseason. 

Kidd along with all the other "OLD-HEADS" on the Knicks 2012-13 roster has moved on from the Knicks organization .... :whoosh: 
:nono:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bring Back Kurt Thomas.


----------

